# Trackless MT3



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

just bought a Trackless Mt3 can anyone tell me common problems with these things, and are rims/compatible with gm /ford/ dodge?
it also has a Bombadier snowblower on it , anything to watch out for?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, Got any pictures so i can get a better feel for the model you have? Some of the older ones match up to gm 3/4 1 ton rims.


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

*pics*

will have pics in a few days picking it up tomorrow or wednesday. Im pretty sure its five lugs though


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

if its 5 gm rims wont fit. Its got to be new ish...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

CRSHOT;1521418 said:


> just bought a Trackless Mt3 can anyone tell me common problems with these things, and are rims/compatible with gm /ford/ dodge?
> it also has a Bombadier snowblower on it , anything to watch out for?


Older ford rims fit the Mt-3 i had. Replaced hyd. oil cooler and waterpump but was a strong reliable machine.


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info guys, Just discovered that I can't put a salt spreader on the MT3 as the frame and the hydraulics wont handle it. Oh well guess Ill have to buy a newer model after this MT3 makes us some money


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Why do you think the hydraulics wont handle a salt spreader ?


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

Talked to the guys at trackless the mt3 only has a 2.5" center frame and the mt 4 and 5 have a 10"center frame and the salter would snap the frame , he also said the hydraulics don't have enough cooling to run a salter and the snowblower at the same time and not that it matters but they aren't plumbed for a salter either , if it wasnt for the frame I would just put a electric motor on the salter


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I had an older 8 foot western blade on my machine, after done plowing the lot I would hook onto a tow behind hyd. 1/2 yard salter plumbed into the 3rd lever. Worked good but I only used it for 15 minutes at a time on one lot.


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input! But I need to run the blower and the salter at the same time going to go over this unit with a fine tooth comb and maybe sell it the spring and buy a mt4 or 5 next year


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

SnowEx makes a drop spreader that runs on electric.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I was told to stay away from MT4 machines, different brand and style of pumps which they had lots of problems with.


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

Getting some great info guys thanks ,mike the guys from trackless basically said anything hanging off the back of a mt3 will snap the frame , they made mt4 andmt5 frames 7.5" thicker but thanks for the thought


----------



## CRSHOT (Nov 13, 2012)

*steel wheels vs shoes*

on the MT3 that i bought it has a bombardier snow blower and the outside (skis or shoes) don't fit our application most of our walks are 48" and the skis are right at the 48-50" mark....so i am expecting digging in and tearing up turf. I am currently thinking about putting steel (big plow) wheels behind the blower. what r u thoughts?

BTW Just picked up the MT3 today and we are ripping it apart, ( no lights work) took apart the control box and boy all those wires look like spaghetti........gonna give it a full service and once over.

any idea on tires? it currently has turf tires


----------

